# Form 1022 or 1023 for correcting Form 80?



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Going through Form 80 again, realized that I should have put up my gaps in education. Since the gaps were mentioned in employment, I had just filled employment details. In the education section, there was no explicit mention about this and had left it blank and ended up uploading the file. 

Now, I've used Form 1022 to mention in the section "Details of change" as "Form 80: Part F-Employment. Gap in education was not mentioned in earlier Form 80 upload" In new current details : "Correct details have been entered with respect to gap in education and Form 80 has been re-uploaded" Though I've written this, I haven't uploaded the form. 

My questions are :

1. Is this the right form and should I just go ahead with the corrected version upload?
2. Will this effect the speed of processing of the application, though I'm front loading all the necessary details?

Besides this, I ended up making an absolutely silly mistake and thankfully was able to pick it up while I was reviewing the submitted visa form. I misread "applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above" as only "currently enrolled" and hit the option as "No":embarassed::embarassed: I've mentioned this in Form 1023 and there is nothing to hide. How will this impact my application process? Damn! I'm really, really scared now


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Dont be scared. I would just redo form 80 and upload it. They will see by the dates they were filled/submitted which one to look at. It certainly wont cause it to take longer, them not having the details will. 
It isnt a problem, stuff like this happens all the time because there are just too many very long forms.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks _shel. I've taken a print and scanned them all and consolidated again into a PDF. This should be ok, right? I've read quite a few posts where the CO has asked for the 1022/1023 to be scanned and sent. Few pages do look weird at 100% but a little zooming in will give a clear picture of all the typed details. My paranoid mode is in overdrive now


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

_shel said:


> Dont be scared. I would just redo form 80 and upload it. They will see by the dates they were filled/submitted which one to look at. It certainly wont cause it to take longer, them not having the details will.
> It isnt a problem, stuff like this happens all the time because there are just too many very long forms.


Hi Sir,
I have already applied for 489 visa before 2 months but dont know whether CO assigned or not yet as he/she did not communicated with me. my question is that..
I have recently got a new born baby a week before. Now how i should add him to my Application either by form 1023 or 1022. with birth certificate or single form is enough? please guide me. thanks a lot


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You need to add him by uploading the birth certificate and form 47A. Apply for the childs passport ASAP and send the details of that as soon as you get it.


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

_shel said:


> You need to add him by uploading the birth certificate and form 47A. Apply for the childs passport ASAP and send the details of that as soon as you get it.


Thank you Shel for prompt response..

Form 47 A, but why not from 1022. One question more..that I have added my family(wife + children) to my application as non migrating dependants.. And the same addition i want for new born baby. but i saw in another forum that form 1022 is used for adding a new born baby? please explain this issue. thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

1022 is a notification of change of circumstances.

47A is Details of Child dependent. (migrating or not)

You can send 1022 as well but it says no more than an email would anyway. They will only come and ask you for 47A later when you get a CO. So may as well send it straight away. 

Why have you put them as non migrating? Really bad idea in my opinion. Is far more expensive to get them in later and if you do it now all they need to do is validate by visiting then can return to Pakistan until you are ready for them even if it takes a year. 

You know that your wife and kids need to complete medicals for your visa? Wife will need PCC too. Then you will have to pay for them all to be done again when you want them in Australia.


----------



## SaraR (Nov 5, 2014)

*Form 80 - print and scan*

I am confused... How to scan form 80? to fit the page or a mix of portrait and landscape as in the original form? If I print in landscape and portrait layout as the original layout of each page, then some pages are rotated by 90 degree in the scanned pdf. If I fit the page, then the font in the original landscape pages are too small to read. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

_shel said:


> Dont be scared. I would just redo form 80 and upload it. They will see by the dates they were filled/submitted which one to look at. It certainly wont cause it to take longer, them not having the details will.
> It isnt a problem, stuff like this happens all the time because there are just too many very long forms.


Hi Shel/Others

I made a mistake in the Form 80 while filling up the history of the employment before 10 years. I had not complete and exact information about the dates and addresses of places I worked before 10 years period. So I filled the whole period with one Company name.

Latter, I tried and made efforts to find all info and now I have almost all of the info which I can fill in the Form 80 for this History.

I am not claiming any points for this experience and this is all about before 10 years.

Now, when my CO did contact with me, did not ask for Form 80 as I have already uploaded it in the start. What should I do Now for this correction?

1. Should I just re-do the Form 80 and upload it ONLY?
2. Should I also fill in the Form 1023 along with the correct version of Form 80?

Thanks for your kind advice.

Do you think this can affect my Visa Process?





Now, What should


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

SaraR said:


> I am confused... How to scan form 80? to fit the page or a mix of portrait and landscape as in the original form? If I print in landscape and portrait layout as the original layout of each page, then some pages are rotated by 90 degree in the scanned pdf. If I fit the page, then the font in the original landscape pages are too small to read. Any help much appreciated.


Better you fill in Online using many different softwares freely available on google and also you can sign it online.

This will not affect the Form at all.


----------



## windiaustralia (Nov 17, 2015)

*Windi*

hi Shel/others
I have recently got permanent residency of Australia. I have two children from my previous wife, by mistake i put NO CHILDREN in form no. 80, now what should i have to do for correction in form 80, i read form 1023 that is for visa application correction there is no mansion about form 80, please advice me i am scared about my visa, is it can affected by this mistake (wrong) information. Please help me and give me helpful information. Thanks

Regards
Windi


----------

